# crickets keep dying



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

ok.. I have a huge cricket keeper with food and water for them but the keep dying within days! whats gioing on!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

are they getting to hot?


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

they arent near a heat source :S


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

is it possible it could be too cold?


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

how cold is tooo cold? they are in my kitchen next to my leos bot not near the heatmat...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Are they in the cricket tub? or in something like a geo or pal pen? crix drop dead pretty quick in their tubs they are sold in. also.... sod the commercial cricket food and water gel. just feed your livefoods whatever will benefit the animal you are feeding them too. 

plenty of good livefood books available.

I give my crickets green veg and fruits with high water content like mango. and if they are destined for the chams they get a bit of boiled egg white for Vit A.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

they are in the uber big cricket keeper i bought .. they lasted longer in thheir little tubs.. Just ordered some more from a different seller. lets hope these do better.. maybe they were all just old? :-|


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I put crix into a slightly wet tank andthey any dropped dead in seconds!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

thats because it was wet. wasnt wet when you bought them eh?


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> thats because it was wet. wasnt wet when you bought them eh?


Yes I know thats why :lol: I thought it would be dry as I hadleft it for an hour and wiped with a towel before putting them in.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine last weeks!! bloody things.. feed them?


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

they have food, water, air and their eggbox bits foor whatever thhey want them for lol.. I dont know why they just dropped one me


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Reiyuu said:


> they have food, water, air and their eggbox bits foor whatever thhey want them for lol.. I dont know why they just dropped one me


maybe just a dogdy batch.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe they were depressed, and couldn't see much of a future!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Suicide maybe? they are next to the leos vivs


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cold?


----------

